# Scape Fu a new planted aquarium podcast



## MiamiAG

Hi everyone!

I wanted to alert you to a new planted aquarium poscast I'm producing. It's called Scape Fu -the planted aquarium podcast.

I'm the host and my purpose is to bring you news, tips and interviews with the experts from the hobby. First up in the first episode is our friend, Erik Olson. Future shows will bring you Ghazanfar Ghori, Karen Randall, Claus Christensen, Tom Barr and many more!

So, please stop by http://www.scapefu.com and subscribe to get the podcast weekly. Looking forward to your feedback!

Regards,

Art

* posting permission by Cavan


----------



## Reamer

oh fun fun

ill be sure to check it out


----------



## MiamiAG

Thanks, Reamer. Please give some feedback and pass the word to others. Much appreciate it.


----------



## Coralite

You need to add '.com' to your twitter follow link.


----------



## MiamiAG

Hey thanks! You're right. I've added it.


----------



## Coralite

. . . and to your FlickR photo set.


----------



## Pickled_Herring

I just downloaded it. Now I have another good podcast to listen to while I drive around in my car. Thanks Art!

Regards 
Larry


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi everyone,

I'm putting out a call for planted aquarium websites (blogs, particularly) for our Link of the Week segment. If you know of a good website, other than this one of course, please send them my way.

Thanks!


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi everyone! Just to let you know that Episode 2 is up featuring an interview with Ghazanfar Ghori. Please spread the word.

Thanks!


----------



## MiamiAG

Just a quick note to let you know that Episode 3 is up! This time we feature JohnN of Aquascaping World and Frank Wazeter of ADG. Please have a listen: http://www.scapefu.com/2010/09/11/scape-fu-episode-3-johnn-and-frank-wazeter/

Thanks and please spread the word.


----------



## Jdinh04

Art, I've been following your podcasts and really enjoy listening to them. A push for media content regarding our hobby will really make us hobbyists enjoy it more. I, too, have my own personal website that has not been updated for quite sometime. After hearing your podcasts, I now have to really get on my site and start updating it more often. Feel free to check it out if you haven't; http://www.aquascapist.com


----------



## TNguyen

Nice. Good listening!


----------



## MiamiAG

Jdinh04 said:


> Art, I've been following your podcasts and really enjoy listening to them. A push for media content regarding our hobby will really make us hobbyists enjoy it more. I, too, have my own personal website that has not been updated for quite sometime. After hearing your podcasts, I now have to really get on my site and start updating it more often. Feel free to check it out if you haven't; http://www.aquascapist.com


Thanks for the kind words. Your site looks awesome. I hope you find time to start updating it again.


----------



## MiamiAG

Just a quick FYI to let you know that Episode 5 - The Big One is live on the site and via iTunes/Zune.

This time we have riparium expert, Devin (hydrophyte), Karen Randall and Jeff Senske. Lots of great information.

Please go check it out and spread the word.

Regards,

Art


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi all,

Just a quick note to say that after almost eight months, a new episode is live. Episode 8. Please go grab it and let me know what you think.


----------



## JustLikeAPill

I listened to your podcast before your hiatus! I am glad you are doing it again, but I have to say I am sad that the show won't be more interview based.

But I will continue listening


----------



## MiamiAG

Good to know. I'll try and provide a balance.


----------



## JustLikeAPill

Cool! Maybe not record in your car either ;P


----------



## MiamiAG

Episode 10 on influence of the Nature Aquarium Concept and the state of the US hobby.


----------



## Treetom

Love the show, glad you're doing it again. I like that you take the time to record a show even if it is while driving. Would it be possible to do a show about the different substrates? One on the different lighting and levels of lighting? One on the types of flora and fauna used in planted aquariums vs hardscaped vs nature style. Types of stone or wood used for hard shapes. Or any of the same type of topics you have come up with already. Keep up the good work and thanks for helping the planted community to grow. 

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


----------



## MiamiAG

Wanted to let everyone know about an interview I did for Scapefu.com. It's on Rich and his cool "_*peekaboo*_" stand. Not an audio recording but the pictures and video are awesome.


----------



## MiamiAG

Episode 12 is up. All about fertilization.


Regards,

Art


----------



## chrislewistx

Art, oh Art. Where for art thou,,,,,,,,,Art???

I have really enjoyed your podcast, and would love to hear more. I am sure you are busy, but I would love to see news that a new podcast is on the way.

Being a newbie, I have many things I would love to hear, but one that comes to mind is keeping shrimp. Perhaps a combo show on keeping shrimp specific tanks, and as clean up crews, along with other inverts, for the planted aquarium.

Anyway, thank you for the effort you have exerted to produce the podcast, and the blog. I have enjoyed both.


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi all,

Quick note that the podcast is on its way back. For now, analysis of Viktor Lantos's beautiful aquascape: http://www.scapefu.com/2014/02/analysis-of-viktor-lantos-forest/


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi all,

Just a quick note to say that I "re-released" episode 1 while I work on the new episodes. Think of it like a re-run but, if you haven't heard it before, it's new to you! This one has an interview with Eric Olson. http://www.scapefu.com

Would appreciate your thoughts and spreading the word. If you like what you hear, please subscribe via iTunes.

Thanks and kind regards,

Art


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi everyone!

I wanted to let everyone know that I've posted Episodes 1-4 so far. I'll be releasing all 12 episodes over the next few weeks. I hope you like them and ask that you send me your thoughts and comments.

If you like what you hear, I would ask that you please spread the word to friends. Word of mouth is the only way I can reach others who might enjoying the podcast and succeeding with aquascaping. You can download the podcasts from Scapefu.com, find it on iTunes (leave a rating!) and in Stitcher.

Thanks again!

Art


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi everyone,

Episode 13 is now live! This time JJ and I are talking cycling the planted fish tank. We went out and asked Tom Barr what his thoughts on the subject were. As always, he shares nuggets of knowledge and wisdom.

Go have a listen.

It's available on iTunes (leave a review please!), ScapeFu.com, Stitcher and SoundCloud.

As always, your feedback makes the podcast possible. Please share it with us so that we can bring you what you want to hear. Email it, leave it here or on ScapeFu.

Thanks!


----------



## PhilipS

Thanks Art! Finally a podcast series worth following.


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi everyone,

ScapeFu Podcast Episode 14 is now live! This time JJ and I welcome a new co-host, Jurijs, we discuss 5 tips to incorporate an aquarium into any room, and we have the first ever interview with *Mike Senske of Aquarium Design Group talking about their new product line, Aquavas*!

Go have a listen.

It's available on iTunes (leave a review please!), ScapeFu.com, Stitcher and SoundCloud. You can find the show notes on the ScapeFu Podcast Episode 14 page.

As always, your feedback makes the podcast possible. Please share it with us so that we can bring you what you want to hear. Email it, leave it here or on ScapeFu.

Thanks!


----------



## frroK

Great podcast! Can't wait to see the aquavas line!


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi,

Episode 15: Measuring CO2 in Your Aquarium is now live! Go have a listen!


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi everyone!

ScapeFu Podcast episode 17: The Basics of Lighting a Planted Aquarium & George Farmer is now live!

We have a great segment on Interzoo 2014, a wonderful interview with George Farmer and we talk all about the basics of lighting a planted aquarium. Please go check it out!

You can find it on iTunes and on ScapeFu.

Please let me know what you think!

Thanks and regards,

Art


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know ScapeFu podcast episode 20 - Dave Chow, Twinstar and Algae in the Planted Aquarium is out. Please check it out at www.scapefu.com/20


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi everyone!

I'm not sure how often this thread catches anyone's attention here at APC but I figured I would update those that do find it.

The ScapeFu Podcast is now up to episode 35 (*The 1 Thing Takashi Amano Does That YOU Don't*) with episode 36 (*5 Reasons You Should Enter an Aquascaping Contest*) being released tonight.

I've also started a sister podcast called the Ask Art Podcast. It's a short-format, weekly podcast where I answer your aquarium-related questions.

If you submit a voicemail question via the http://askart.help instructions, I send you a free Ask Art t-shirt like the one attached.

If you do like the work we're doing, I would very much appreciate it if you would let your friends know. It's the only way we can spread the word.

Thanks and best personal regards,

Art


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi all,

It's been a while since I updated this thread with episodes. We are by episode 53 now.

How was your Valentines Day?

In a fun episode, JJ and Art share with you the aquascaping styles they are currently in love with. ScapeFu Podcast #53 is out. Click the link below.

http://scapefu.com/aquascaping-styles-we-love/

The ScapeFu App is the best way to listen to us: iOS App | Android App


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi folks,

Just updating to let everyone know ScapeFu 54 is out: Top 10 Reasons Why People Fail and What To Do About Them. Go have a listen and let us know what you think of our top 10 list. Do you have any others?

http://scapefu.com/top-10-reasons-why-people-fail/


----------



## MiamiAG

Hi everyone,

Just a quick note to let you know that I do have a new podcast going called the Tank on Fire podcast. It's a daily podcast in the style of a fireside chat. You can find it on iTunes and Stitcher.

All the best,

Art


----------

